# JohnthePilot - 29k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John ray:ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congrats John, nice accomplishment!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations John


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

congrats John


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*congratulations =)*


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John! Thought you were slowing down in your old age...:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done John, keep 'em coming :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:

(No matter how hard you try, that bike is NOT gonna go in that car-boot!!! :grin)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Glaswegian said:


> Congrats John! Thought you were slowing down in your old age...:grin:


With a 28 year old g/f I've got better things to do. :grin:



WereBo said:


> Well done John, keep 'em coming :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:
> 
> (No matter how hard you try, that bike is NOT gonna go in that car-boot!!! :grin)


That's why I bought a hatchback. :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Well done to you and your cat


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Drat! So you know my secret as well.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats John .. so you're feeling 28 years old now are you .. hope she's after more than your bike :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> Congrats John .. so you're feeling 28 years old now are you .. hope she's after more than your bike :grin:


I don't care as long as I'm on the list. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Any more like that, in Cheltenham? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

are you looking for the younger type searching for the older man with a mature outlook and a bike ???


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

What do you think the attraction is? The mature outlook or the bike? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Who cares ?? You've obviously got it, whatever it is .. Werebo is the one on the lookout :laugh: maybe you can give him a few tips


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope it isn't the bike, I've only got a 'beat-up' ol' Escort with a decent stereo and good music! :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You've got Mrs WereBo. You shouldn't be looking for a Tracey equivalent. :4-thatsba :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

bad boy !!! how much NOT to tell Mrs Werebo :laugh: or are you thinking of doing a different sort of trade in ?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmmmm.... Not right certain to be honest - Let's just say 'Checking out options' :grin'


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats john on the reaching 29,000


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Alex, and behave yourselves WereBo and DF. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

party pooper .. just havin a bit of fun .. :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

How else am I gonna get up to 20+,000 posts? :grin:


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

get your wolf to help, or was that him then?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done JTP:4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats JTP's cat 4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap I thought John wasn't at the keyboard. :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I think JtP's cat prefers typing to cleaning the bikes :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> I think JtP's cat prefers typing to cleaning the bikes :grin:


What do you think John uses to wash his bike with .. something soft, warm & hairy to get all the dirt off :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

So THAT'S why he has those thick leather long-sleeved gloves :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> What do you think John uses to wash his bike with .. something soft, warm & hairy to get all the dirt off :laugh:


I hadn't thought of that. I wonder if I can train him to do it himself. :grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats John!


----------

